# In Laco Vs Stowa Review's why does Laco always lose?



## ajustin67

This subject really pisses me off. I read a lot of reviews online between the two, and It always ends up with Stowa as the reigning champ. What really irritates me the most in these review's is they never give Laco Points for being more historically correct, or the lugs? I think the lugs look amazing and are strikingly similar to the older B-Uhr's. Not to mention Stowa watches are sold in 40mm? And look Dwarfed when photo compared next to a 42mm Laco A or B dial. Are these reviewers
Stowa Owners or Employee's trying to bury the argument? Because it seems really unevenly contested. In every review, the reviewer seems to have a more biased favorable opinion towards the Stowa, and a more pessimistic opinion about the Laco. 

Laco Just put out their new line of Watches for 2012. Which are on Par with the first B-Uhr's as you can get IMO, My paderborn just came in the mail this weekend, it's the B dial and I could not be happier. It has the same dark, sandblasted finish as the originals did. Stowa has Polished cases, which are much " Prettier ", even than say Steinharts line of watches.


----------



## Myron

Old debate that's been beat to death around here. I own both and love them for different reasons. I do think the Stowa his a slight edge where finishing is concerned. They're just a little finer. But Laco wins the historically accurate points. In my opinion, the only logical answer is to own one of each and appreciate what each has to offer. 

Myron


----------



## Janne

I think that the fact that Stowa is a small company managed by a " person with a name" influences the reviwers.
Imho Laco makes the most accurate " re-editions" of them all.
Stowa cases are not a skaled down WW2 case.

What I am missing on the Laco watches is the option to choose a chrono grade ( COSC) movement.

The finish on the Stowa case is wrong. A huge minus for me.


----------



## Chris-John

Presumably, most people don't want historically correct, judging by the vast number of flieger models on the market, none of which apart from the Laco make much effort at correctness. Sub-dials, date wheels, various case shapes, I guess people just like what they like. Come to that, it seems like Laco is only recently making a big effort towards correctness. So I guess most reviews don't value correctness because most people don't value it.


----------



## Janne

Or because most customers do not know how the Originals look like?


----------



## Chris-John

Well, I think almost everyone is agreed they don't want a watch like the original. Only a few are willing to wear a 55mm. I suspect most are buying automatics rather than manual wind. Sapphire crystal is more practical than the original, as is better water resistance. Not many are getting the original pilot style bands. And the original welded in lugs are rather impractical.

So once you've decided you won't want the original, how far to deviate to satisfy your personal tastes? I'd probably pick something part way between Laco and Stowa if it existed. Everybody is going to compromise in a different place.


----------



## ajustin67

Well To be Honest, I bought an automatic because of the movement itself. I love the idea of the "Hand Cranker", I have owned several. For a Daily wearer though, I think an automatic fits me better than a Manuel, but to each his own. My whole argument though is about the Biased , more favorable opinion of Stowa watches over Laco Watches.
They are 2 totally different styles of watches. IMO the laco looks better, but to the next guy maybe STOWA is the better looking of the two. Either way, that certainly doesn't
give me the right to talk trash about Stowa, as they do consistently of the Laco Brand name on the Stowa Section. I have read some Insane statements on that forum, everything from " The Laco Lugs dig into the skin making it uncomfortable". It's ridiculous and pathetic, these guys who do most of the review's on both watches I doubt those guys have ever personally seen a Laco, much less owned one. If you want to wear a more polished watch, more power to you? That doesn't give someone the right
to attack another company for Sandblasting their cases.


----------



## LH2

Stowas are prettier, and finished a bit nicer. Lacos are closer to authentic, have a bolder wrist presence, and a more rugged, tool-ish look that I want in a flieger. 

In fact, I sold my Stowa hand wind 2801 flieger and kept my Laco. I just like it better, no matter if the majority on this forum seem to prefer Stowa.

I love some Stowa models (have an Antea incoming) but not really the fliegers. The exception is the Ikarus, with its unique grey dial it doesn't really look the part of a flieger anyway.


----------



## Janne

Chris-John said:


> Well, I think almost everyone is agreed they don't want a watch like the original. Only a few are willing to wear a 55mm. I suspect most are buying automatics rather than manual wind. Sapphire crystal is more practical than the original, as is better water resistance. Not many are getting the original pilot style bands. And the original welded in lugs are rather impractical.
> 
> So once you've decided you won't want the original, how far to deviate to satisfy your personal tastes? I'd probably pick something part way between Laco and Stowa if it existed. Everybody is going to compromise in a different place.


I did not mean an _exact_ replica. What I meant is that the Laco is a modernised replica, smaller, Sapphire crystal etc etc.

But, visually it is very accurate. It is a 42/55 in scale.
As all manufacturers are using Stainless steel the lugs are far more secure than on the Brass cased Original.
I do not know if the lugs on todays Laco's are welded, soldered or if the case is made in one piece. I can not see a join, so I assume it is made in one piece!

Laco also make some varieties of the b-uhr, with a free interpretation of the original.


----------



## brainless

There is more in valueing brands than only cases and sizes.

Very important are people representing the brand, IMO.
I prefer to wear watches of a company whose MD answers my questions in a competent, not evasive manner.
I prefer to wear watches of a company whose history promises a healthy future.
I prefer to wear watches of a company that shows a consistent and reliable marketing development and not arbitrary jumps in this or that direction.
I prefer to wear watches of a company that sell watches for a price I assume to be according for what I get.

Those are only my personal considerations,


Volker ;-)


----------



## Janne

Stowa meets all your points. Laco- ?. (IMHO)

If they were more clever, they would look back to their history a bit more, and reintroduce some more designs, like Stowa has done. 
The Stowa 1938 Chrono is IMO one of the more beautiful watches out there.

And, I mut have said this a thousand times, give the buyer an option to get a better movement. COSC.


----------



## Uwe W.

ajustin67 said:


> Either way, that certainly doesn't give me the right to talk trash about Stowa, as they do consistently of the Laco Brand name on the Stowa Section. I have read some Insane statements on that forum, everything from " The Laco Lugs dig into the skin making it uncomfortable". It's ridiculous and pathetic, these guys who do most of the review's on both watches I doubt those guys have ever personally seen a Laco, much less owned one. If you want to wear a more polished watch, more power to you? That doesn't give someone the right to attack another company for Sandblasting their cases.


The latest updates to Laco's Flieger collection will make comparison reviews that much more difficult. A lot of the 'high ground' that Stowa enthusiast used to comment from has been eroded by Laco's move to heat blued hands and a more authentic case finish.

Of course the guys in the Stowa forum are going to have negative things to say about a competitor's product. It is after all a self-affirmation process when they praise thier choice of watch and complain about the perceived shortcomings of other brands. Let them. In the end, who cares what they're saying in the Stowa forum? My suggestion would be to stop visiting it if their comments bother you.

There is no right or wrong, better or worse in the debate between Laco and Stowa. It's a matter of personal preference: You've exercised yours and you're happy with your decision. Like wise, every Laco that I own brings a smile to my face every time I decide to strap one on. And nothing in the Stowa forum is going to change that reality for me.


----------



## ajustin67

Laco Win's by Default! I will give this one compliment to Stowa though, their straps are very nice looking and come at a very good price. I'm actually 
thinking about ordering one of the Old style Brown models for my laco


----------



## vincesf

Both Laco and Stowa are providing modern interpretations of their original Flieger design. In my opinion Laco looks more true to the original, but Stowa does a better modern interpretation of the design. For instance, those that desire a watch resembling the original, appreciate the case finish and solid case back like the original. I prefer the more modern brush case and display back that reveals fine workmanship on the movement as found on the Stowa. Value wise, the Laco is hard to beat, but given some of the added features of the Stowa, it too is a solid value. There are no losers, rather preferences between these two modern interpretations of a classic watch design.

Vincesf


----------



## cycloneracing

Something no one has mentioned here is that Stowa *don't* offer Quartz or Miyota watches.
Laco do, and it brings down their brand, in my opinion.
Why should I spend 850 Euro on a Laco (or 1600 for the chrono), for the next guy to spend 198 Euro on a Miyota with the same logo on the dial (ok, or caseback). It devalues the watch brand in my opinion.

If Stowa started making Miyota and quartz watches and selling them for 198 Euro, the Stowa purists would be up in arms. They value that brand for good quality mechanical watches and expect a certain level of exclusivity and quality.

When Laco get serious and drop the cheap watches, I might value the brand enough to buy one... *cue flogging*


----------



## Uwe W.

cycloneracing said:


> Something no one has mentioned here is that Stowa *don't* offer Quartz or Miyota watches. Laco do, and it brings down their brand, in my opinion.


Oh? You mean just like quartz watches has cheapened brands like Omega and Rolex?



cycloneracing said:


> Why should I spend 850 Euro on a Laco (or 1600 for the chrono), for the next guy to spend 198 Euro on a Miyota with the same logo on the dial (ok, or caseback).


I guess you're not at all familiar with the Laco line. The Miyota models use different dials, hands and CASES from the mechanical and quartz ETA models. In essence they are completely different watches.



cycloneracing said:


> If Stowa started making Miyota and quartz watches and selling them for 198 Euro, the Stowa purists would be up in arms. They value that brand for good quality mechanical watches and expect a certain level of exclusivity and quality.


Do you speak on behalf of Stowa owners or do you represent them in some fashion? Because I have a hard time believing that they would be so shallow. It actually sounds like snobbery to me. It's either that or the Stowa owners in your mind have a bizarre inability to differentiate between between cost and feature levels.



cycloneracing said:


> When Laco get serious and drop the cheap watches, I might value the brand enough to buy one... *cue flogging*


Well, I own and enjoy a few of those "cheap" watches. They serve their purpose in my collection and I'm glad that Laco offers them. Many buyers new to Laco have started off with the more modestly priced Miyota to test the waters. But hey, as you said at the beginning, it's your opinion - even if it openly insults the sensibilities of WUS members who like to frequent the Laco forum.

Thanks for taking some time from the Stowa forum to drop by here to share your thoughts. But for the record, you're comments come dangerously close to trolling.


----------



## vincesf

These are all good points; however, Breitling for instance offers quartz watches, and it does not seem to diminish its brand. Giving the consumer additional choices is not always a bad practice. 

As an aside, I do have a Stowa Flieger Original Limited Edition ( FOLE ) with a display back and beautiful movement finishes, and it is one of my favorite watches. There are some Laco collectors that wouldn't even give the watch a second thought as it is not as true to the original Flieger design as some of the more recent Laco releases. SO, in short, different tastes make for different watches.

vincesf


----------



## Janne

The pinnacle of Swiss watchmanufacture, Patek Philippe, make Quartz watches.
They all have done it, even if some do not advertise it.


----------



## cycloneracing

Uwe W. said:


> I guess you're not at all familiar with the Laco line. The Miyota models use different dials, hands and CASES from the mechanical and quartz ETA models. In essence they are completely different watches.


I follow most German brands so I am familiar with the LACO line. The cheap models don't interest me at all, however.



Uwe W. said:


> Do you speak on behalf of Stowa owners or do you represent them in some fashion? Because I have a hard time believing that they would be so shallow. It actually sounds like snobbery to me. It's either that or the Stowa owners in your mind have a bizarre inability to differentiate between between cost and feature levels.


Of course I don't speak for Stowa owners, that is a silly question. However, please refer this recent thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/future-stowa-635199-4.html where it is mentioned regarding quartz and Stowa and multiple members shoot down the idea very quickly.



Uwe W. said:


> Thanks for taking some time from the Stowa forum to drop by here to share your thoughts. But for the record, you're comments come dangerously close to trolling.


I frequent Stowa, German, Laco and several other forums. Implying that I am solely a Stowa forum member is ridiculous. If my post was trolling, it would have been removed by a moderator.


----------



## Lencoth

cycloneracing said:


> If my post was trolling, it would have been removed by a moderator.


So if Uwe W. deletes your posts, that would be conclusive proof that it indeed was trolling? Sounds like a sort of challenge :-!.


----------



## ajustin67

*cycloneracing looks down on a watch company that offers more inexpensive movments. This is exactly the type of elitism you find among the stowa crowd.
Exactly my original points. There is nothing wrong with having options in quartz models. There are some collectors who a watch only a few days a month, 
who do not want to be bothered by dealing with power reserves and automatic movments. And there are some who do not want an automatic in general, 
to each his own. That doesn't mean Laco is Placating to " Economy Buyers". Or trying to attract " Lower Class " customers. You get what you pay for. Laco's price points based on everything you equipt your watch with. I can't even believe this guy would suggest that just because a company offer's a quartz version it somehow brings down or devalues the Label as a whole. And His Statements about refusing to buy from a company who offer's those options, simply because someone else might be wearing a quartz OMG LOL! Man I can't stop laughing at this guy.

Maybe I should Rethink ordering a strap from Stowa, I don't want to sport the same strap possibly of the elitist who would not offer his business to a company who manufactures a quartz model. That, and I would hate for him to think maybe a Laco owner is wearing the same strap

I just ordered a Laco Paderborn for 760 Euro's With a Auto Movement, That watch is equip with a strap for 50 Euro's. Combined that's 810 Euro's shelled out. If I ran into a guy someplace who was wearing a Miyota movement, I would not look at him any differently than a guy wearing the same watch, or the next step up @ 950 Euros. Either way he's part of the club. That guy might be in a line of work where his watch is more at high risk of being damaged, maybe he fancies a quartz movement over mine. Either way it's none of my business and I would never think he is part of any problem.

After reading his Post I feel like Finding a Miyota

*


----------



## cycloneracing

ajustin67 said:


> cycloneracing looks down on a watch company that offers more inexpensive movments. This is exactly the type of elitism you find among the stowa crowd.




So I have no interest in quartz watches. Oh my God! Shock horror! What a tragedy! Do you think I am the only WUS that thinks that way? Of course not.
I respect Stowa for NOT offering quartz, that is all. If Omega et al. want to sell quartz watches for massive mark-ups, good luck to them. You couldn't pay me to wear a quartz. Elitist. whatever. It's my decision.



ajustin67 said:


> After reading his Post I feel like Finding a Miyota


Go for your life, you'll probably find one on the sales forum for less that $100.

FWIW, I was comparing "brand status", not individual watches. I think that the hand-wound Laco in historically correct case is a great, fantastic watch, and easily on par with the Stowa with similar features.

Please note I have not attacked anyone personally during this forum conversation.


----------



## Uwe W.

cycloneracing said:


> Of course I don't speak for Stowa owners, *that is a silly question*. Implying that I am solely a Stowa forum member *is ridiculous*. If my post was trolling, it would have been removed by a moderator.


I actually wrote that your comments came "_close to trolling_". They certainly were antagonistic in nature, but you know that already otherwise you wouldn't have ended them with the "cue flogging" comment. By the way, I am a moderator. And I don't appreciate being called silly and ridiculous; I think you'll find that not many WUS members do.

Clearly you're not a fan of the brand. Now that you've expressed your disappointment with Laco, insulting many owners of their watches in the process, I can't imagine that you will need to post in this sub-forum again.


----------



## Uwe W.

I was about to close this thread, but decided to give it another chance. I'm politely asking that everyone respect WUS rules regarding conduct AND keep in mind that this is an Official and therefore _sponsored _forum. It's great that people are willing to express their opinions on WUS and in th, but it's also reasonable to ask they everyone do so in a calm and respectful manner. If there is any more mudslinging here I'm going to close the thread, delete the offending posts and issue infractions without any further warning.

As always, I'd like to thank the members who approached this debate in a mature fashion and didn't loose sight of the fact that this discussion is purely subjective in nature.


----------



## cycloneracing

May I remind you that this thread started with:



ajustin67 said:


> This subject really p*isses me off.*


and



ajustin67 said:


> Are these reviewersStowa Owners or Employee's trying to bury the argument?


But apparently, I am the antagonistic one.

I would like to see the responses to this if it was posted in the Stowa forum.


----------



## Uwe W.

cycloneracing said:


> I would like to see the responses to this if it was posted in the Stowa forum.


Undoubtedly they'd probably be similar to ones you're receiving here.

I've had enough of this. THREAD CLOSED.


----------



## Janne

I think you just need to keep a slightly more open mind.

Yes, Laco provides a " low budget option" which is good. If I may liken it to car manufacturers, most of them do the same.
MB sell the A- class. They also sell the S- class. Etc, etc.

If Laco approached me for advice, I would tell them to continue making a cheaper, Quartz powered series, but I would recommend that they used a case with the Laco style tear drop shaped lugs.


----------

